# Game 38: Heat @ Lakers (1/17 10:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Thursday, January 17, 2013 | 10:30 pm | TV: TNT*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    


    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Last game of the 6 game road trip. A chance to salvage the road trip with a win here. 3-3 sounds much better than 2-4.

Lakers have won 2 in a row and Pau Gasol says he'll be back for this one.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course Gasol is back for this one...laaaame

Will be very tough to win, but in some way im glad this is our final game. Will ensure the guys are switched on for this marquee matchup.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah the fact that we have 5 days off after should help mentally, but the Lakers are revving and are on more rest. We seem to be one of the few teams that make Pau still look like a great fit in LA. Our front line is chicken soup for a big front court's woeful soul. No doubt they'd see this as their biggest win of the season, and at what would feel like the perfect time with them finally getting healthy. We gotta bring it.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great start...turnover, missed UD J and a missed LBJ J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WOW

Showtime basketball by the Heat


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Exciting. 2 LeBron dunks. 2 Wade dunks. Should be noted we can't expect LA to turn it over like this all game, and we've yet to see us operate a successful half court play. Was actually about to post we look tired. Can't complain about the start, though.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Kinda ridiculous how Kerr and Reggie are praising Kobe for his defense and the Lakers for beating Milwaukee and Cleveland. The media is different from when they were killing us in our first year.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I go awway for 1 minute and miss a dunkfest!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade's first was a doozy WC. Looked 09-ian.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How was Wade not fouled there?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nash stopped Wade in transition...:nonono:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> How was Wade not fouled there?


You could hear Spo yell, "Come on!" at the ref.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Nash stopped Wade in transition...:nonono:


Hate when he plays for contact.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jamison in ahead of Pau...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The Heat just went full court press to deny Steve Nash the ball and the Lakers had Artest bring it up. Priceless


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh back to frigidity with the J.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Nash stopped Wade in transition...:nonono:


I thought he fouled him.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD and Bosh are like Tweedle Dee & Dumb on the boards. So damn annoying. Can't let the ball dribble through your fingers against a team like this. That shit is embarrassing. Happens every game.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

The Lakers are actually working it inside to Dwight....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> I thought he fouled him.


Yeah it was a clear blocking foul. I was being tongue in cheek.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Can't hit J's right now. Could be road trip legs.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whoa even Reggie is pining for foul calls for us now!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Chalmers is so frustrating.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice high banker by Rio over Dwight

We're one of the few teams that can't really make LA pay for Nash's defense, unless Chalmers has a Super night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Awful D by Wade on the back door. Gotta always anticipate the postman spinning baseline.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB continues his amazing shrinking man trick


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade fouled three times before that layup. This is such a frustrating season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Wade. Got Nash in transition and took him to the post.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice take by Wade


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice post up of Nash and hook over Howard by Wade.

Cheap foul call for Artest


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Smart by Dwyane there. Love it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade taking advantage of Nash like that is cruel. Don't do it anymore.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LeBron was fouled. I'll just keep on complaining.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron's going to lose his voice over non-calls this season.

Horrible 3 take by Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2LBJ. Smooth.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wwaaadddee


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bad LC3 attempt by Ray. No balance.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shattmaster resuming


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier needs to break out of this slump already.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:manbearpig:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MANBEARPIG!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, can't believe Battier got a foul call there. NBA officiating is the strangest thing...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Feels like you guys are beating us by a lot more than 4 points.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I wonder if any reigning MVP has ever shot as low free throw attempts as LeBron has this year. I'm gonna research that later. Aside from Nash (who is a fraud of an MVP), I doubt any other has.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-22 after 1

Have we hit a Jump shot yet? :laugh: Tons of inside baskets yet only 2 free throws. 

Hope the 3's start falling. Expect Kobe to go off in this 2nd quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice press!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice full court press leads to a steal and dunk by Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Terrible turnover LeBron.

We should be up more with the TO disparity though.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great layup Norris. He always makes me so nervous when he has the ball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice drive by Cole


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ray tries to create off the dribble way too much.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

All the loose ball fouls we rack up are insult to the rebounding woes injury.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray just can't score in transition. He should never try.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

These two teams are full of knuckleheads.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well, Lebron leaves, we look shit.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Basel said:


> Feels like you guys are beating us by a lot more than 4 points.


This happens a lot with us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade sometimes gets too floater-happy when he feels he needs to be aggressive.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh is on vacation.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You can already tell this is gonna be one of those games for Bosh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Jesus Cole, you gotta pass that off. Ridiculous attempt.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> You can already tell this is gonna be one of those games for Bosh.


Too many this season. He might need a sports psych.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I have no idea how this isn't a blowout.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh has as many steals as boards, no FG's and 1pt.

Yikes.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Basel said:


> I have no idea how this isn't a blowout.


It amazes me how many guys on both these teams seem like they have mental issues or do stuff that makes you wonder.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh still Boshin'.

Kobe scores


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

0-4 for Bosh now..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bosh just looks like a dude that works out with "bands." It's so perfect.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This sucks


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Easy looks not going down.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Battier with his second stupid foul tonight. Uncharacteristic.

Truly shades of Shattier of yesteryear.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't know how we're in this. Kobe has been bad. Nobody else has really been good. But we're winning. Someone explain.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio you flog


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What a disaster quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron and Wade are 12-19. Everyone else is 2-15.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh did that thing where the ball leaves his hand and enters the orange cylinder!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Finally Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

And again!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep running.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: sick


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray2CB nice


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's doing you guys a big favor by trying to force the ball to Dwight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Horrible D on Nash there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Basel said:


> Kobe's doing you guys a big favor by trying to force the ball to Dwight.


They got a bad scouting report. Bigs dont beat us in the post. We get beat by bigs on the boards on 2nd chance points. 

I'm sure he'll get much more aggressive in the 2nd half.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Basel said:


> Kobe's doing you guys a big favor by trying to force the ball to Dwight.


He has gone up to shoot like three times and it has resulted in turnovers. He's looking to shoot first and getting in bad situations.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Soft ass D by Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh handled that as poorly as possible.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Bands vs. weights. Weights won again.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Bosh is just doing everything so softly right now.

We're now starting to take bad shots, which we're also missing.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How many shots are we gonna miss uncontested from the top of the key?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ugly


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We're shooting 43%, which is more attributable to our awful shooting rather than their D.

Wow Wade. He knew he was lucky to not get a turnover, so he jacks up the awful shot without passing. He really goes full retard at times. I don't get it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Adam said:


> How many shots are we gonna miss uncontested from the top of the key?


We've gotten very lucky at how often you guys have missed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario's been full Wario tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Can we stop Mario shooting yet?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wait...how wasn't that clear path?

Knew he'd miss...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dwyane Howard, professional free thrower.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

A bad defensive team holding the best-shooting team to 39.5%...We're lucky we're in this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shooting 39.5% from the field now. Everyone not named Wade and Lebron has shot horribly.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

GREAT set. Probably didn't go fully as planned, but one of the triggers finally worked after Wade got the open lane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

45-44 at the half

16 1st half turnovers by the Lakers and we're down 1. If we lose, we already found that bizarre stat that we always see in our losses.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So we end at 41%...0-5 from 3. Gotta think 6th-game-of-the-road-trip is a factor in the J's not falling. We need Battier to hit a couple, he may be coming back from an injury but at least he's been somewhat rested? :whoknows:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shattier hasn't hit shit but the toilet bowl for about 6 weeks now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> So we end at 41%...0-5 from 3. Gotta think 6th-game-of-the-road-trip is a factor in the J's not falling. We need Battier to hit a couple, he may be coming back from an injury but at least he's been somewhat rested? :whoknows:


They dont have to crash in on penetration because of having Dwight, so those corner 3's we live off of arent gonna be there on many occasions. It makes those mid range J's that much more important. 

I'm looking at you, Bosh :willis:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I thought the idea of having all these shooters was that if no ones hitting, bring in the next. No Miller so far, on top of Lewis and Jones of course.

@CoupNBA: Stating the obvious here, but that was Miami's worst jump-shooting first half of the season. Previous low was four makes outside the paint.

Sent from my LG-MS770 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How many did we make that half? Can't be many.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> How many did we make that half? Can't be many.


32 points in the paint + 8 made free throws = 40. Which means we made two jump shots.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mike D'Antoni would take credit for us missing wide open shots and call it defense. Clown.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Imagine if LeBron got that call that Kobe just got. Certainly wouldn't be shooting this few FTs per/gm.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bad goaltending call. Bosh caught a break.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LBJ? dafuq?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade gambles for some mysterious reason against Artest, who of course burns him with a pullup 2.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haslem you're ****ing retarded


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

People in this game that you just want to punch in the face:

Wade
Kobe
Haslem
Chalmers
Metta
Gasol
Battier
BOSH!
Duhon
Howard


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice cut by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMFG lucky Dwight missed that, but that was pathetic from Bosh and UD

LBJ2Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

James2Wade, great play


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Nice reverse layup by Wade, but remember when that would have been a reverse dunk like this:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That offensive board by Dwight was PATHETIC by the way. UD/CB...for shame...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Surprised we got that oop off to Wade. Looked like it took awhile to happen.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Remember the Shaq2Wade alley-oop? It only happened once, but I dont think i've ever seen it on youtube.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice floater :dwade:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2UD again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Early Clark has made two more 3's than us, right?



Adam said:


> Nice reverse layup by Wade, but remember when that would have been a reverse dunk like this:


Always been one of my favorite alley oops to Wade.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2UD?!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Clark? FOH with that 3 ball


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We ahve 13 steals? wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can you guys take Wade and LeBron out of the game? Thanks.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Manbearpiggin it and 1!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

3-ball keeping them in this. They've made more than we've attempted.

Come on Ray!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Make a run, they hoit a 3. Clockwork.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shane drawin the charge. Yeah buddy.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

WTF Ray


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Add Ray Allen to my list with an exclamation mark. How did I forget him?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray.....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> We ahve 13 steals? wow


In the 1st half. A season-high for any half.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade out. We're ****ed without Wade and LeBron going the whole game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron and Wade = 18/32

Rest of team = 7/27

:fail:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bah


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another dumb foul from Shane. 

LeBron has gone mega-cold, but I think it has more to do with horrid shot selection on his part. I don't understand it when he totally forgoes even considering driving in order to shoot off balanced, step back, fadeaways.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I honestly feel like this game hasn't been close whatsoever. It's never felt like we've been in it and yet we're only down 1. I hope you guys don't go on any sort of crazy scoring spree or we could be ****ed.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We've got 5 days off after this. Play James and Wade for the entire 4th atleast.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ray Allen and Shane Battier are decaying faster than a nazi drinking from a fake grail.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray going all Pacers on us tonight too. When he's bad, he;s ****ing awful. That layup!? WTF


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice drive by LeBron

Lewis in


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Basel said:


> I honestly feel like this game hasn't been close whatsoever. It's never felt like we've been in it and yet we're only down 1. I hope you guys don't go on any sort of crazy scoring spree or we could be ****ed.


Don't worry. We don't do that. We're a team with a bunch of holes and not enough fingers to plug them. Plug one and a leak spouts somewhere else. Our bigs are pussies who look at weights and say, "No thanks."


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice floatjob Cole


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice runner by Cole

Wish that could become a consistent shot for him


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Joel catch!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Here's a time where a random rotation choice by Spo would seem to make some sense, in terms of Rashard vs. Jamison.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Kobe hero ball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe picked a bad time to have the worst game of the season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray bailed out there. Much nicer having him at the line than Joel.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

LeBron better leave Joel alone or I'll kick his big ass


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I just can't shake the feeling that the Clippers and Thunder are somewhere laughing and saying, "People think these teams can contend with us?"


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Basel said:


> Kobe picked a bad time to have the worst game of the season.


None of what's happening with him now has any bearing on the final few possessions if it's a close game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1

Keep driving


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron gets to the rim and the call


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing :lebron: man

This guy,..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Basel said:


> Kobe picked a bad time to have the worst game of the season.


No way he doesnt snap out of it. Which is why it makes it even more important for the Heat to gain a lead right now.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

"Arguably the best player." I didn't think I could find Reggie stupider.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice D Colefire


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris! great D


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:manbearpig: gets to the rim whenever he wants


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep driving, Lebron

73-65 after 3


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MANBEARPIG!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray just played great D on Kobe 

Probably because it's his arch nemesis...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good D by Ray on KB24 there (!?)


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron just took over there. Wow.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> No way he doesnt snap out of it. Which is why it makes it even more important for the Heat to gain a lead right now.


Problem is if the lead gets big, Kobe will start chucking even more. He shouldn't have tried to go to Dwight so much to start. It took him out of a good rhythm he's been in. We're ****ed right now. This Lakers team might make a comeback, but all season long they've made comebacks only to come up short. This will either turn into a big blowout or we'll make it close and lose a heartbreaker. Watch.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Ray just played great D on Kobe
> 
> Probably because it's his arch nemesis...


"That dude" with the clutch defense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> "Arguably the best player." I didn't think I could find Reggie stupider.


In his defense, I've never been too confident Reggie has a firm grasp on the exact use of the term "arguably."


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Mike Trudell ‏@LakersReporter
> 
> LeBron's up to 29 points on 13 of 20 FG's (65%). He's 1 for 8 on jumpers, 12 of 12 in the paint (12 of 12!!!) per his shot chart.


If LeBron wants to guarantee victory, he'll stay in the paint and continue to destroy us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

For you, Smithi:

jadande J.A. Adande
LeBron was mad when he got a TO because Joel Anthony didn't set a proper screen. But he gave him the ball next time, then apologized.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Mike D'Antoni is starting to sound more like Boomhower from King of the Hill as he ages.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Made a jumper!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think Joel just intentionally smacked Dwight in the face.

Nice ball movement.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That Wade floater was woooow.

Joel nice work


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FT's Joel. Come on.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rebounding


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

"Hey Mike D'Antoni, we hear you're an up tempo coach who relies on small ball. Come coach our aging team that has two centers!" - Lakers


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Here comes Kobe


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Had to know this was coming. Spo is playing with fire having Ray on Kobe, especially with their history.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

"Let's have Ray dribble the ball at the top of the key and then have Joel execute a handoff that takes another 5 seconds." Heat offense.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Adam said:


> "Let's have Ray dribble the ball at the top of the key and *then have Joel execute a handoff* that takes another 5 seconds." Heat offense.


This is a good thing. Always.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio, Ray, Shane = 1-13


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another superstar call for Artest


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dwyane Wade is guarding Pau Gasol with success. Shame, Gasol, shame.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade
Ray
Lebron
Battier 
Bosh

Lets see how this lineup does


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

My god Shane


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier :nonono:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 33333

Kobe back for 3.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

ShattieRay

The new combo


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Here we go.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

It disgusts me that people are cheering. Not a shot at the fans, a shot at the players. This is an affront to basketball.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

No one shoot by Lebron...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh shit


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing Battier! WTF


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This was all so obvious. Gonna be another game where our role players kill us by missing open everything, inside and out apparently.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Loving this.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Please. Hit. Something. Shane.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing Battier. Cant make shit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Take Shane out PLEASE


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That should be Laker ball. -_______-


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Shane should've been taken out for Miller ages ago. Spo spent the shootaround in SAC raving about Mike's combo-forward abilities, and has barely played him since. Wouldn't hurt to see if he could hit a shot. Spoooooooooooo.

Our 3 "shooters" 1-16 from the field now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh, you soft ****. Ball was right in your hands.

Should be Laker ball.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Basel said:


> That should be Laker ball. -_______-


And Ron Artest traveled. Fortunately, you will at least get the ball back after the break. We won't get the points back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Everyone not named Wade and Bron suck so bad tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333

what hustle by Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

THRAY Allen. Finally!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thray!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Pisses me off to see LeBron starring in the NBA version of "Pimp My Ride" in the Xzibit role.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray leaves Nash wide open to give his 3 back


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Ray leaves Nash wide open to give his 3 back


So stupid. Just play Howard straight up and foul him if he gets in a scoring position.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not a travel by Ray there. Stupid crowd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful shot selection by Lebron there. Was open, but nowhere near squared up. Should have driven it.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Come on LeBron. Can't understand why he won't just drive. Good things always happen. The pull-up 3's are fun, but far from sound basketball.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

"Yo dawg, I heard you like rebounding. So I lead your team in rebounding while I lead your team in scoring and assists."


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron misses the silly pullup 3. Kobe makes the crazy one on the other end.

Nice Wade J off the LeBron pass though


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade with the J


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rashard in for Battier?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier fouls out.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

This is why the NBA is awesome.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I hate Spotations.

Where's Mike Miller? Joel? Why persist with Shane when he isn't doing shit? He is 3/26 this month! Hasn't hit a shot in nearly 2 weeks!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a shot by Ray


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Dwight lol!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Ray Allen just went '06 Payton on them!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Whoa Ray...hiiiiigh archer


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Raaay


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

L. B. J.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> Problem is if the lead gets big, Kobe will start chucking even more. He shouldn't have tried to go to Dwight so much to start. It took him out of a good rhythm he's been in. We're ****ed right now. This Lakers team might make a comeback, but all season long they've made comebacks only to come up short. This will either turn into a big blowout or we'll make it close and lose a heartbreaker. Watch.


I told you.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

THAT, is the KING BABY!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is 16/24. He is insane.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh, and Wade playing the perfect accompaniment tonight. So needed when everyone was shitting the bed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LOL Bosh so mad at LeBron for taking that board.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:manbearpig: Why not? :laugh:

Great D on that last possession. Don't know how we won this one with these shooting numbers. One of our worst shooting displays of the year.



Wade County said:


> I hate Spotations.
> 
> Where's Mike Miller? Joel? Why persist with Shane when he isn't doing shit? He is 3/26 this month! Hasn't hit a shot in nearly 2 weeks!


I don't get it either. Every now and then it works out, and we often win in spite of it, so he keeps doing it. It's like he's permanently seeking the moment of feeling like the smartest guy in the room.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lol at Bosh rage :bosh2:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:lebron: FINISH THEM

He's a turbo robot kill machine.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I love the NBA.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Court is in session. Bow down before the King.

Fark that was impressive.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 99-90

3-3 road trip. Probably our toughest trip of the season. After the 1-3 start, gotta be happy with 2 straight wins against good competition.

Lebron and Wade carried us throughout. Ray was awful throughout, then hits 2 huge baskets late in the 4th. 

Hope the D we've seen in the last 2 games will continue after these 5 days off coming up.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Really amazing how easily LeBron scores when he wants to. I wonder if its for body-maintenance reasons he doesn't do it nearly every possession he wants to score, instead of a lot of the difficult, unnecessary jumpers we see. I kinda think he's saving himself a little bit for the postseason.



Basel said:


> I told you.


He did make a good % of those late chucks though...


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)




----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We were certainly lucky Kobe had one of his worst games of the season, though he still scored 27. [EDIT: Nevermind. 22]



Wade2Bosh said:


> Heat win 99-90
> 
> 3-3 road trip. Probably our toughest trip of the season. After the 1-3 start, gotta be happy with 2 straight wins against good competition.
> 
> ...


Yup. I temper my enthusiasm with the GS win without Curry, but it's nice we blew them out, and clearly played great D. This win I feel better about, considering LA's last two games and them being as healthy as they'll be from here out.

Save for that ridic Kobe banker 3 at the buzzer, and last year without Bosh, we seem to never lose in LA since the Shaq trade. Of course, I'm guessing we also lost there during the XX season and in '09, though one of those isn't fair.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Adam said:


> LOL Bosh so mad at LeBron for taking that board.





Wade County said:


> Lol at Bosh rage :bosh2:


Dammit I missed it!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Missed it too. Saw Ethan tweet about not seeing it but getting tweets about it.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> Dammit I missed it!


He did an air punch and yelled something. He mad.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Don't remind me of that Kobe banker three. Memories are still painful.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: at Barkley talking about Wade's numbers the last 4 games and not knowing he's sat out 3 4th quarters in that stretch.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jace said:


> Dammit I missed it!


Was hilarious, Kobe missed a three and Bosh was waiting for the board - Bron scoots through and steals it from him, then CB had a little hissy fit.

U mad your boards still look shit Chris?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh Bosh. You talk about how you don't care about numbers. Just bring your man hands to work from now on and I'll be happy.



Wade2Bosh said:


> :laugh: at Barkley talking about Wade's numbers the last 4 games and not knowing he's sat out 3 4th quarters in that stretch.


Glad someone beat me to it. I think his dumbass thought they were season numbers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Troll face Lebron is hilarious :laugh:

We need that head pic on this site.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

TNT playing the Battioke promo :rotf:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That shit had me rolling :lol:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wait...Was Shaq biting LeBron's neck?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Not sure if it's been mentioned here. LeBron did switch onto him late, but Wade played great D on Kobe tonight.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

When Wade is the single musketeer I'd love to see Mario-Wade-Battier-Haslem-Anthony. Run offense through Wade off the ball and then defend like it's 2009


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> Wait...Was Shaq biting LeBron's neck?


Yeah he wanted some of that bron bron meat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cant get over that last one. Not only was it a sick bounce pass, but the vision to see Wade coming open on the baseline. Just insane.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

All four of those dunks are sick, or involved in a sick play. Such a fun start. That pass on the last one is incredible.

When did Dwyane start wearing the sleeve again?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Here you go Adam.






Thought people might like to see this douche break this game down after his offseason comments about this matchup. Funny how on many plays he's chastising the Lakers for plays where he's pretty much admitting there wasn't much they can do. He's not the best basketball analyst, and you can tell just by how often he's called out on Twitter by people who actually know what they're talking about.

I did notice Rashard seems to be moving a little better than when he fell out of the rotation. Wonder if that's why we've seen a little more trust in him lately.


----------

